# Good Evening



## Josh (Nov 25, 2008)

What are you all up to, tonight?
I'm relaxing at home, enjoying the short work week. I'll probably be on TFO a lot catching up on threads I might have missed. 
Right now I'm off to dinner. Be back later!


----------



## pebbles mom (Nov 25, 2008)

That's exactly what I am doing - catching up! And watching my talented and acrobatic crestie hang from the top of her cage ~ crazy girl!! Tonight she thinks she is a bat! 

And I'm about to set up a Pay Pal account so I can get my calendars!!


----------



## Laura (Nov 25, 2008)

stressing out, getting ready to go out of town.. making sure we have everything and everyone is setteled. Its always stressfull.. sometimes just not worth going anywhere!


----------



## terryo (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm sitting here waiting for a stomach virus. My son came home from college Sun. and threw up all day Mon. I usually catch everything that comes along.......soooooooooooooooo..... I am having 18 relatives for Thanksgiving, so I am starting to prepare my food dishes now....just in case. Happy "T" day to all.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 26, 2008)

Didn't see this thread until this a.m., but last night I waited with baited breath for my very favorite show in the whole wide world...NCIS!!! I just LOVE that show! Can't wait for Tuesday at 8p for the next epi.

Today after all my animal chores it turkey time. Cut up the celery and onions and boil the giblets. I LOVE the way the house smells at turkey time!

Because I have a small refrig I couldn't do a lot of tortoise shopping this week...the turkey took up too much refrig room, so tomorrow the torts have to make do without any groceries. But there are lots of mulberry leaves on the ground. They're not going to starve.

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=1610412821414&source=jl999

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 26, 2008)

I too didn't see the thread until this morning. Today I work. Tomorrow my daughter and grand kids are out of town so I will be cleaning house and tortoise enclosures. Friday I will be celebrating Thanksgiving with some of my friends. I will be cooking the turkey and each of us bring a dish (pot luck style) We are meeting at one of my friends houses and all bringing our dogs, so we have a fun filled day of Friendship, dogs and one great meal.


----------



## cvalda (Nov 26, 2008)

my kids have a five day weekend, so i'm just sitting here trying to maintain some sanity.


----------



## Josh (Nov 26, 2008)

last night was a long one for me. on the way to dinner the car almost broke down. we had to turn around and take a different car. we didnt get seated until 8pm (too late to eat!) and didnt get home until 930.
then, for some reason, i had trouble sleeping so i just laid in bed listening to the rare sound of rain. im glad i felt somewhat refreshed this morning but tonight it will be nice to really wind down and not have to worry about work.
i'm glad everyone else seems to be in holiday mode already. a 4day weekend will really be a treat.
have a safe and happy holiday, everyone!



cvalda said:


> my kids have a five day weekend, so i'm just sitting here trying to maintain some sanity.


hahahaha


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 26, 2008)

cvalda said:


> my kids have a five day weekend, so i'm just sitting here trying to maintain some sanity.



You know Kelly, I sure don't miss those days...much...okay I maybe crazy but I do miss them. Enjoy them while you still have them. 

Looking forward to a first this year...a holiday with no house cleaning!! Some how tho, the holiday seems less without the normal routine.

Yvonne, why are you boiling the giblets?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 26, 2008)

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, why are you boiling the giblets?



I chop up celery and onions and put them in a big pot with the giblets and neck, and simmer all day long. The resulting stock is added to the stuffing, along with the diced giblets, and any stock that is left over goes into the gravy.

Yvonne


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 26, 2008)

I just got through baking an apple pie  for tomorrow. Yes I cook too  I'll be helping with dinner tomorrow.

Danny


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 26, 2008)

emysemys said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > Yvonne, why are you boiling the giblets?
> ...



I always find it interesting how different folks do things. Here we just bake the giblets under the turkey and then I snitch them and eat them as I do the last few steps before placing food on the table.


----------



## terryo (Nov 26, 2008)

I chop up celery and onions and put them in a big pot with the giblets and neck, and simmer all day long. The resulting stock is added to the stuffing, along with the diced giblets, and any stock that is left over goes into the gravy.

Yvonne


Oh Boy Yvonne, you gave me a good idea and I did the same. I usually just boil the giblets and neck and give it to the dogs. Thanks for that one.


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 27, 2008)

Yvonne, I do similar to you, simmer giblets and neck all day long reducing stock, then use some of the stock for stuffing plus some Beer. Then dice up the meat into the gravy. I Don't like the liver so the dogs get their 'T' treat. 
Danny Good for you, there is something to be said for a man that cooks  My son in-law does all the Holiday cooking and the men do all the clean up so the ladies can relax and talk because my daughter does the daily cooking and cleaning.
And a friend of mine does all the Holiday cooking and cleaning as her Hubby does all the daily cooking. 
I Love hearing about peoples Holiday traditions.


----------

